# A really cute dog blog...



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

I've had this page bookmarked for a while and it always makes me feel good when I check in on it so I though I'd share.
It's called "I Eat Raw Meat" but the blog is mostly about the dog's daily life so I put it in this forum.
Enjoy!
I Eat Raw Meat


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

very interesting. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Orange (Jan 21, 2010)

.....................


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Even though I am not a raw feeder I found that to be such a cute and interesting well written sight! loved reading the page. i didnt read anything but what the first page was and it was too cute! I am from Illinois so that was nice to see the pictures from Chicago! The dogs are too cute! Thanks for sharing this!:smile:


----------

